# Dragon Blood almost finished at 6 days?



## Allie Geiger (Dec 11, 2018)

My Dragon blood has been fermenting hard for 6 days. I have it sitting on a heat register that only gets warm. It is already under SG 1.02 so I imagine it will finish up today or tomorrow. It also is not very cloudy! I added bentonite at the beginning and I plan to add Kieselsol and Chitosan when it is finished. I imagine it will only take a day or so to clear after it is finished fermenting. Is it even possible to be bottling in under two weeks??? It tastes great, really fresh-fruity and tart. I can't wait to try it with backsweetening.
I'm astonished at how quick this wine is going and LOVE the taste! Already have the ingredients for batch 2!
It will come out to about $0.50 a bottle.
Side-note.. how do I add photos to posts?


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 11, 2018)

Use the "Upload a File" button on the lower right, under the text box.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 12, 2018)

I've had it finish that quickly when it is warm. I usually give it another week to settle out after adding the fining agent, and then another after back sweetening to ensure that it's not going to explode in the bottle.


----------



## Allie Geiger (Dec 12, 2018)

Yep it is very nearly 1.00 now!


----------

